# Photoshoot,at the park!!.



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

omg he is too darn cute!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow.....he is so beautiful.....so huggable!!! Love the 3rd picture of Titus....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That big guys is so cute...does he always swim with his eyes closed?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

janine said:


> That big guys is so cute...does he always swim with his eyes closed?


Only when the sun is in his eyes!.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love his closed eyes too. He looks totally content: I'm swimming with a ball and I can see my mom!

He's gorgeous!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a beautiful guy! Great pics, he must have received lots of attention at the park


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Titus is SO handsome!!!! Really looks like a sweetheart!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Merlins mom said:


> Titus is SO handsome!!!! Really looks like a sweetheart!!


Oh he is!.
With family & friends,he's very goldenlike!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's such a handsome dog!!! I couldn't watch your video, I'm having issues with videos loading. I'll try again later. Looks like he had a great time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love Titus, he is so handsome and looks like a big huggable bear.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I love Titus, he is so handsome and looks like a big huggable bear.


Thanks and you are right!.
He is,very much,a big huggable teddy bear!.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy. Love his coat!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Titus*

Titus is one beautiful dog!!! He is just stunning!!!

It seemed so peaceful where you took the video!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I have always loved Titus. I hadn't heard of this breed of dog before I saw your Titus and he is just beautiful.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a good looking boy!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

C's Mom said:


> I have always loved Titus. I hadn't heard of this breed of dog before I saw your Titus and he is just beautiful.


Yes,it is a pretty rare breed but one of my favorite breeds!.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy Titus is!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

such a handsome boy!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks every-one,for the nice comments!.
Titus says to keep them,coming,lol!.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful boy Titus!


----------

